# Error Front Park Pilot



## jess0596 (Jun 30, 2021)

Have never had a problem with my front parking sensors up until now, my car went into the garage yesterday to have the radiator replaced due to a little corrosion on it and when getting in my car this morning I’ve noticed it’s flagged up saying there’s an error with the front park pilot and my front parking sensors don’t work now. Took it to a Halfords and to be fair they’ve messed me about a bit and rushed the job yesterday but just wondered with them replacing the radiator if there’s a possibility they may of knocked something around the sensor area?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

The sensor is in the front bumper so I wouldn't be surprised they knocked something lose. What car is this on?


----------



## jess0596 (Jun 30, 2021)

jess0596 said:


> Have never had a problem with my front parking sensors up until now, my car went into the garage yesterday to have the radiator replaced due to a little corrosion on it and when getting in my car this morning I’ve noticed it’s flagged up saying there’s an error with the front park pilot and my front parking sensors don’t work now. Took it to a Halfords and to be fair they’ve messed me about a bit and rushed the job yesterday but just wondered with them replacing the radiator if there’s a possibility they may of knocked something around the sensor area?





Rockerchick said:


> The sensor is in the front bumper so I wouldn't be surprised they knocked something lose. What car is this on?


thanks, it’s a 65 plate VW Golf mk7


----------



## jess0596 (Jun 30, 2021)

Rockerchick said:


> The sensor is in the front bumper so I wouldn't be surprised they knocked something lose. What car is this on?





Rockerchick said:


> The sensor is in the front bumper so I wouldn't be surprised they knocked something lose. What car is this on?


thanks, it’s a 65 plate VW Golf mk7


----------



## Zeddy72 (Jan 6, 2021)

Might be worth checking the connections on the Park Assist module which is located just above the accelerator pedal. The park assist button in the centre console connects to the top connector. Check for damage and maybe try disconnecting and reconnecting the connector. Be careful not to force the connector as there is a plastic button that needs to be pushed in to allow the slider to be moved allowing the connector to be pulled out.


----------



## Lapizfex-mk7 (Jul 13, 2021)

Zeddy72 said:


> Might be worth checking the connections on the Park Assist module which is located just above the accelerator pedal. The park assist button in the centre console connects to the top connector. Check for damage and maybe try disconnecting and reconnecting the connector. Be careful not to force the connector as there is a plastic button that needs to be pushed in to allow the slider to be moved allowing the connector to be pulled out.


Thanks for this


----------

